# Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review



## candle lamp (Jul 7, 2015)

Olight has released another thrower light "M3XS-UT". It is clearly designed to be more of dedicated thrower light. The likely reason for the M3XS-UT is that it has a dedomed Cree XP-L emitter and a side button from the existing model M3X. The light runs on 3xCR123A or 4xCR123A / 2x18650 batteries (with extender). 





.
The light comes in a very nice plastic carry case with cutout foam. Included in the case is the light with removable grip ring (attached), belt holster, extender, spare o-rings, 3xCR123A battery magazine, manual and warranty card.
.
.
*Manufacturer Specifications* from Olight website & manual :

• Beam Distance : 1000m
• CD : 250,000
• Waterproof Rating : IPX8 (waterproof up to 2 meters)
• Impact Rating : 1m
• LED : Cree XP-L High Intensity
• Compatible Batteries : 3x CR123A, 4xCR123A or 2x 18650 (with included extender tube)
• Dimensions : 211mm (Length), 63mm (Bezel Diameter)
• Weight : 255g / 9ounces (excluding batteries)






The specifications in the chart to the right claim to ANSI/NEMA FL1-2009 Standards. Tests are performed with 2x CR123A(3.0V) 1500mAh batteries.
.
.






























The hard (type III) anodizing is a matte black and consistent throughout with no chips or blemishes to be found on my sample. Lettering is clear and bright white against the black background. Like the M3X, there are large checkered portions on the battery tube. 
.
.





The external build of the M3XS-UT is very similar to the Olight M3X (i.e., anodizing is a matte black finish (type III), and raised checkered pattern on the battery tube on all lights). But, unlike the M3XS-UT, Screw threads are not anodized on the M3X. Screw threading the M3XS-UT doesn't match the M3X. So you can't use either the extender or the tailcap of the M3X on the M3XS-UT. 
.
.





The light comes apart into three or four parts (i.e. head, battery tube (or extender), and tailcap) without the use of tools. 
.
.





The head has a shallow crenellated bezel which is removable. The bezel has a band of squares, and the head has a series of cooling fins in the middle of it. The light has thicker cooling fins than the M3X. There's a large number of concentric ring ridges at the end of the head, but are shallower than the M3X. The light has an o-ring between the bezel and lens. 
The M3XS-UT uses an electronic side button in the head for mode changing. There is a hard plastic outer button cover with a clear center used to show the red LED indicator underneath. 
There is a metal ring surrounding the button, which holds the button cover in place.
You will see a spring on the positive contact board in the head, so flat-top batteries should work fine. Olight says you can use 4xRCR123A with an extender in the light (i.e., the light can handle 4xRCR123A cells, and takes up to 12V which means that if the voltage of the cells is higher than that voltage, there is a safety mechanism that blocks the excess voltage). I'd recommend the quailty 18650 Li-ion batteries, as the 18650 cell has not only higher capacity but higher discharge ratio than 16430 cells though. The light does have electrical reverse polarity protection function to protect from improper battery installation. 
. 
.





I assume there is a low voltage warning sensor under the side button. The red LED below the button will light up as the battery nears exhaustion. On/off is controlled by the physical tailcap clicky switch, but all mode switching is done by the electronic side button in the head. This mode-changing button in the head has very good feel for an electronic switch. It is relatively easy to locate by feel or sight, and has a definite click, with typical traverse. 
.
.










It seems the light uses ultra-clear tempered AR coating lens. The purple hue is reflected on the lens. The aluminum reflector has a smooth pattern. Surface finish on the reflector is perfect from visual inspection. Neither centering of the emitter nor dedomed XP-L was so perfect on my sample. It's almost invisible to the naked eye, but visible when magnified. There is a little residue left over from the dedoming process, but no sign of damage on the emitter. 
I found asymmetry of the corona in the white door beamshot at a close distance.

As an aside, I was wondering whether Olight used a domeless new XP-L High Intensity or a dedomed existing XP-L. Olight has conformed the dedoming process of the existing XP-L was done by Olight in their factory.
.
.





The M3XS-UT gives you a good moonlight output level.
.
.




















The battery tube and the extender are mostly covered in a raised checkered portion with two flat faces machined on where manufacturer name & model name are printed. The metal grip ring helps enhance grip, and it's removable without removing the o-rings on the body end. The grip is not as rough as aggressive knurling, but overall grip is acceptable and good. The body tube is wide enough to accommodate my all size 18650 cells, but you may find that very long cells under tight pressure with the dual springs.
.
.





The bundled 3xCR123A battery magazine is optional, so you don’t need to use it in this configuration, but it certainly removes batteries rattle in case you use it.
.
.





Threads on both ends are well machined, with being anodized which allows the light to be locked-out when the tailcap is loosened about one and a half turns. The screws threads are good quality triangular cut and square cut respectively. There are also a good number of threads. The light has double o-rings on the both ends, but one on the extender end. My sample has good lube on both ends of the body.
Threads on either ends on the battery tube mate well with the head and tailcap with no issues of cross-threading or grinding. 
.
.





The tailcap switch is a forward clicky. The rubber switch cap is recessed within the tail end. In general, it means the tail switch can be a bit difficult to access, especially when you are wearing gloves. I however, don't have any difficulties to access, thanks to the crenellated tail end. The light can tailstand. The negative terminal at the tailcap has a good elastic spring covered with a small brass disc to increase surface contact area and have no risk of scratching battery. I feel a little squish from the rubber boot as I push the tail switch.
The switch feel is not so stiff (i.e., good) with average travel and tactile clicking feedback. 
.
. 
*User Interface*

Turn the light on/off by the forward tailcap switch. Lightly press and hold for momentary, click (press and release) for constant on. Click again to turn off.

To change modes, click the electronic button in the head, while the light on. Mode sequence is Low -> Mid. -> High -> Low, in repeating sequence. The light has mode memory, and returns the last level set after turning the tail switch off/on.
Press and hold the side button in the head, then press the tail cap switch, you will get Moonlight mode. No mode memory for this mode.

Press and hold the electronic button for 1 sec to access Strobe mode. A single click exits you from Strobe back into constant output. Note that the light has mode memory for the strobe too.
.
.





From left to right, VicLite 18650 (2600mSh) protected, Olight M3X (XM-L2 T6), Olight M3XS-UT (dedomed XP-L), Crelant 7G5CS (XM-L U3), Armytek Barracuda (XM-L U2).
The above picture shows the 4xCR123A (or 2x18650) configuration with extender.
.
.





From left to right, Olight M3X (XM-L2 T6), Olight M3XS-UT (dedomed XP-L), Crelant 7G5CS (XM-L U3), Armytek Barracuda (XM-L U2).
.
.





The light comes with a nice nylon belt holster with a button on the head. The light fits in the holster head-up only. It has a loop allows to carry it in horizontal position for belt. 
.
.





M3XS-UT is long light, as expected from a 2x18650's or 3/4xCR123A's powered light since the batteries are arranged end-to-end. The overall size and weight of the light is reasonable for this class. If you want to carry it and have it feel well balanced, you need to shift to a grip nearer the head. *Overall build quality* is high.
.
.
*Measured Dimensions & Weight*




.
.
*PWM*





The M3XS-UT shows no sign of PWM at any output levels. I do think the light is constant current controlled. I noticed there is no buzzing sound at any levels. 
.
.
*Runtime*






The runtime to fall to 10% of its initial output from 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on (i.e., based on ANSI FL-1) for High and Mid. is as above graph :
M3XS-UT continues to have a defined step-down on High (after 5 mins of continuous runtime in this case). The difference on the light is that the step-down is gradual, taking about 2.8 mins to level off at the lower High level (i.e., higher output than Mid.). This means you are unlikely to notice the step-down on the light. This is a timed step-down feature (i.e., not a thermally step-down). Note that you can turn the light off-on to restore initial max. output. After 7.8mins, the light enters a period of flat regulation. 

On Mid., M3XS-UT maintains perfectly flat regulation for an extended period.

Runtime performance is very good and flat regulation is evident on all modes with 2x18650 cells. 
.
.





The above is a 2secs sampling frequency. You can see the timed step-down feature on the light in more detail.
.
.





Overall efficiency seems good for the 2x18650 class, when taking into account the same number of cells. 
.
.
*Beamshot*

1. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door) on max. output on 2x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells 
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/25sec, Auto white balance 














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/100sec, Auto white balance














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/800sec, Auto white balance














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/2000sec, Auto white balance















The light shows a narrow hot spot and medium spill beam against the stock dome-on lights. Normally, the dedoming tends to produce tint shift towards lower (warmer) color temperature, and it allows a more intense focusing of the beam with a reflector or lens (i.e., makes beam tighter and throws beam farther).
The ligh has basically a cool white XP-L, but a little more neutral white than completely cool. The tint of the M3XS-UT is not as green looking in real life as in the above white door beamshot. The automatic white balancing (AWB) on the camera tends to enhance the green tint somewhat. I can see a noticeable asymmetry of the corona on Low, Mid. output level at very close distance. I think it's due to the imperfect centering of the emitter and a little left-over residue from the dedoming process, in my view.
.
.





This is comparison beamshot between Olight M3X and M3XS-UT (about 50cm from the white door) on max. output on 2x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells. 
As you know, M3X has a typical cool white tint, and M3XS-UT shows a bit warmer tint than M3X. Again, the M3X and M3XS-UT are not as respectively blue and green looking in real life as in the above photo. The AWB on the camera tends to enhance the blue (or green) tint somewhat.
.
.
2. 55m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 2x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.
3. 60~65m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 2x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.
4. 85m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 2x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells 
- ISO160, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.

5. 120m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 2x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells 
- ISO160, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.
6. 390m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 2x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells 
- ISO160, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance




.
.





The M3XS-UT is an outstanding thrower for its class. It has a fairly tightly focused hotspot. This is number one throwing stock XP-L light I have tested to date.
.
.
*Overall Impression*

• Build quality is high
• Mode memory for High, Mid., Low, Strobe 
• You can use 3xCR123A (or 2x18650 or 4xCR123A with a bundled extender)
• True flat-top batteries work fine
• Timed step-down feature on High, but gradual step-down
• Electrical reverse polarity protection function
• Moonlight mode is available
• Low battery warning indication function (i.e., the red LED below the side button will light up as the battery nears exhaustion)
• No sign of PWM flickers at any output modes
• Beam shows greenish yellow tint from the dedomed emitter
• No anti-roll indentations on the body
• Imperfect centering of the emitter and a little left-over residue from the dedoming process
• Number one throwing stock XP-L light I have tested to date, but it's not domeless XP-L HI
.
.
Thanks for watching!


----------



## jfong (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*

Thanks for the awesome review!! 



candle lamp said:


> • Number one throwing stock XP-L light I have tested to date, but it's not domeless XP-L HI



I have one in transit, and feel a bit miffed. 

What are the repercussions of it not being the XP-L High Intensity as was promised in the product specs? 

Reversing the logic of the product description for the XP-L HI (see below), does this mean more power draw to get the same candela? i.e. for the same output, XP-L de-domed is less efficient than XP-L HI?



> the XP-L High-Intensity LED delivers more than double the candelas of the industry’s previous highest-performing single-die XP-L LED through the same optic.


from: http://www.cree.com/LED-Components-and-Modules/Products/XLamp/Discrete-Directional/XLamp-XPL-HI


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*



jfong said:


> Thanks for the awesome review!!
> 
> I have one in transit, and feel a bit miffed.
> 
> ...



In my view, the dedomed XP-L doesn't differ from the domeless XP-L HI in focusing the beam with a reflector (or lens). 

According to the _*Cree's XP-L data*_,there are two versions of the XP-L, i.e., XP-L High Density and XP-L High Intensity.
If my guess is right, Cree have lately changed the existing XP-L to the XP-L HD. 
From the Cree Product Characterization Tool, XP-L HD gives you the same output as XP-L HI with same draw. But XP-L HI (or domeless XP-L) gives you more candella than XP-L HD with same draw. 
The efficiency between the two versions is the same.


----------



## jfong (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*



candle lamp said:


> XP-L HD gives you the same output as XP-L HI with same draw. But XP-L HI (or domeless XP-L) gives you more candella than XP-L HD with same draw.
> The efficiency between the two versions is the same.



Ah, apologies! My terminology is imprecise, and I wasn't familiar with the technical meanings. I thought "output" was synonymous to the candella, but now have read about the difference.

So, I guess Olight is not misleading us (as long as all the specs actually match what they say) but theoretically, if they used XP-L HI to achieve the same candella, the flashlight would be more efficient, right?

Or, is an Olight de-domed XP-L (HD) physically and electronically the same as an XP-L HI?

*Edit*: I think I'm beginning to understand now. Cree's marketing statement simply reflects what we already know is the benefit of de-doming, that is, given the same output, the candella / throw improves without the dome? And, since XP-L HD's have higher bins than XP-L HI's, a de-domed XP-L HD could potentially be better than using an XP-L HI?

I think the "through the same optic" part tripped me up -- I thought "optic" referred to the dome, but it assuming the comparison is with the same reflector and lens, right?


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*



jfong said:


> So, I guess Olight is not misleading us (as long as all the specs actually match what they say) but theoretically, if they used XP-L HI to achieve the same candella, the flashlight would be more efficient, right?



It depends on the flux bin. If you choose XP-L HD V5[460] and XP-L HI V2 [400], you will get respectively 1198.9 lumens and 1042.5 lumens with same 3A current draw. However, at V3 bin, they are exactly the same at every current draw level.



jfong said:


> is an Olight de-domed XP-L (HD) physically and electronically the same as an XP-L HI?



I think two emitters are not the same physically. The XP-L HI has flatter (but, not perfectly flat) thin layer, But I don't know Olight put any thin layer after dedoming.



jfong said:


> for the same output, the candella / throw improves without the dome? And, since XP-L HD's have higher bins than XP-L HI's, a de-domed XP-L HD could potentially be better than using an XP-L HI?



The dedoming makes more intense focusing of the beam with a reflector or lens (i.e., makes beam tighter and throws beam farther).
Yes, it could be.



jfong said:


> I think the "through the same optic" part tripped me up -- I thought "optic" referred to the dome, but it assuming the comparison is with the same reflector and lens, right?


Yes, same reflector and lens are more resonable for the flashlight.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*

Thanks for the review


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*

Yes, thanks for this review.

I lol'd seeing them apartment buildings lit up.
Hopefully no one points anything back at you friend.

+1


----------



## scs (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*

Thanks for the review, candle lamp.
I wonder how many people had noticed the emitter wasn't a XPL-HI, but a dedomed XPL.
This to me is false advertisement.


----------



## cp2315 (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*

Thanks for the nice review. The long range beamshots reall tell how nice this M3X-UT is.

I agree with scs that this is false advertisement. If this has XPL HI I would have ordered three weeks ago. My understanding is that there is probably no difference in performance between XPL HI and dedomed XPL. But the tint of XPL-HI might be nicer, ie, no green-yellowish.


----------



## Tamaela (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*

Thanks for your review!

I'm expecting mine soon. 

Have you measured the diameter of the lens? Would like to try an aspheric lens to see if it can even throw further


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*

Thanks for all of your support! 



kj2 said:


> Thanks for the review



Thanks. kj2!  



WarRaven said:


> Yes, thanks for this review.
> 
> I lol'd seeing them apartment buildings lit up.
> Hopefully no one points anything back at you friend.
> ...



Thanks for your concern. WarRaven! 
I hope my neighbors do enjoy my real time beamshot with me. :laughing:



scs said:


> Thanks for the review, candle lamp.
> I wonder how many people had noticed the emitter wasn't a XPL-HI, but a dedomed XPL.
> This to me is false advertisement.



It seems the manufacturer tried without success to get the XP-L HI emitters of this model on time.
Anyway, it's a shame that it's different than advertising.



cp2315 said:


> Thanks for the nice review. The long range beamshots reall tell how nice this M3X-UT is.
> 
> I agree with scs that this is false advertisement. If this has XPL HI I would have ordered three weeks ago. My understanding is that there is probably no difference in performance between XPL HI and dedomed XPL. But the tint of XPL-HI might be nicer, ie, no green-yellowish.



No doubt it's a top performer in throwing beam. I think so and expect it has a nicer tint. 



Tamaela said:


> Thanks for your review!
> 
> I'm expecting mine soon.
> 
> Have you measured the diameter of the lens? Would like to try an aspheric lens to see if it can even throw further



No, I didn't measure it. But now I can tell you it's 59.52mm (D).


----------



## ahirshy (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*

Was your box received broken? It looks like a chunk of the side has been smashed off in the bottom left photo:




At this price I would expect a pristine useable box for both long-term transport and storage, especially given the handle and foam. Would be disappointed to have a cracked box, as it is very much intended to be part of the package, as opposed to the usual cardboard packaging.

Can you tell us where it was sourced and how well it was protected during transit, so that we may add a note to the seller if buying...
Many thanks and keep shining,
Hirsh


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*



ahirshy said:


> Was your box received broken? It looks like a chunk of the side has been smashed off in the bottom left photo:
> 
> At this price I would expect a pristine useable box for both long-term transport and storage, especially given the handle and foam. Would be disappointed to have a cracked box, as it is very much intended to be part of the package, as opposed to the usual cardboard packaging.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Hirsh!
As you said, the left side of the box was broken. I don't think it had been damaged in transit. I don't care about that issue. I and flashaholics purchased the light from GB.


----------



## 010112 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*

You should do a review of the Nitecore ec4


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*

:help:


010112 said:


> You should do a review of the Nitecore ec4



Hi 010112,

Could you tell me why I should do review the light? :help:


----------



## 010112 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*



candle lamp said:


> :help:
> 
> Hi 010112,
> 
> Could you tell me why I should do review the light? :help:



You just missed the newest light, lol


----------



## HEDP (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*

Interested in this light. Thanks for the review.


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*



010112 said:


> You just missed the newest light, lol



Ah, Right you are. 



HEDP said:


> Interested in this light. Thanks for the review.



Thank you.


----------



## kiwikane (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*

Great, thorough review! Really enjoyed it. I ordered one of these a week ago and cant wait to get my hands on it! 

Could you tell me what its max useable distance, in your eyes, would be roughly? Sure does a good job out to 390M! I'm wondering to the human eye how far it actually touches. Thanks for you time.


----------



## light36 (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*

Thanks for the review candle lamp


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*



kiwikane said:


> Great, thorough review! Really enjoyed it. I ordered one of these a week ago and cant wait to get my hands on it!
> 
> Could you tell me what its max useable distance, in your eyes, would be roughly? Sure does a good job out to 390M! I'm wondering to the human eye how far it actually touches. Thanks for you time.



Thanks. kiwikane!

I'm sorry. I don't remember how far the beam touched last time. I am not able to confirm it, due to the rainy seaon now. I will try to see the max. usable distance in my eyes this weekend. 



light36 said:


> Thanks for the review candle lamp



Thanks. light36!


----------



## kiwikane (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*

Thanks for the reply, and that would be awesome if you would/could let me know about the beam distances. Either way, have a great weekend with it


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*



kiwikane said:


> Thanks for the reply, and that would be awesome if you would/could let me know about the beam distances. Either way, have a great weekend with it


I've noted in another thread on same light. That I lit up buildings at least half a mile away in my city's river valley.

Or, ANSI specs of quarter lux on target at 1000 meters.
Quite a few are reporting similar findings, it throws.


----------



## kiwikane (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*



WarRaven said:


> I've noted in another thread on same light. That I lit up buildings at least half a mile away



really didn't want to hear that... it's still another 2 weeks atleast on the slow boat before its in my hands! Cannot wait!


----------



## Tamaela (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*

Nice review 

Runtime with 18650B on mine is ~2:30 hours (high).


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*



Tamaela said:


> Nice review
> 
> Runtime with 18650B on mine is ~2:30 hours (high).



That's great. I think 18650B capacity is 3400mAh and its overdischarge protection will kick in around 2.5V. The 2hr 30min runtime seem longer than expect. Thanks a lot for your feedback. Tamaela!


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 2, 2015)

11:30am, north of 49th, Aug 2, hot and sunny summer brunch shot. 
One light beam is a older maglite, 
one is a slightly smaller Olight Javelot.
One is on the ground, other is five feet off ground. 
Guess which is Javelot?[emoji1]


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 2, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> 11:30am, north of 49th, Aug 2, hot and sunny summer brunch shot.
> One light beam is a older maglite,
> one is a slightly smaller Olight Javelot.
> One is on the ground, other is five feet off ground.
> Guess which is Javelot?[emoji1]



I'm sure M3XS is in your hand. Looks like a small sun's hot spot. 

Thanks for the picture.


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3X-UT Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 3 or 4xCR123A, 2x18650) Review*



kiwikane said:


> Thanks for the reply, and that would be awesome if you would/could let me know about the beam distances. Either way, have a great weekend with it








Hi kiwikane, 

Maybe it's too late for you. Rain kept me indoors for weeks, I couldn't find the best time to see. Anyway I could check the beam distance last weekend. The max. distance looks 580~600m with my naked eyes. I guess I will see longer in distance than 600m, if I'm in the frightening darkness of the open field. Hope this will help you.


----------

